# ADIOS FELLA'S



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Another short season. That's 2 years in a row. Think I got out 6x. My ice gear is all stored away already anticipating next hardwater season. See ya next freeze time guys.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I just finished putting mine up yesterday. Time to change oil in the outboards, pack the wheel bearings, and prepare the boat. I do squeeze a quick trout trip to PA into the spring line up. It's hard to be serious about ice fishing in Ohio. I'd love to have another snow mobile, but it too just can't justify itself in Ohio. I learned to throw dryer sheets in my gear to keep out mice and musty smells. Looks like Lake Erie will call me in early this year!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> Another short season. That's 2 years in a row. Think I got out 6x. My ice gear is all stored away already anticipating next hardwater season. See ya next freeze time guys.


Yes I am the same as you... Finished taking my stuff downstairs for storage yesterday... What a bummer two years in a row having a short season of hardwater fishing... Looking forward now to getting my boat out of storage and getting my gear ready for some walleye fishing on Berlin and spring pan fishing Nimi and Moggy.. As always, be safe out there guys and thanks for your reports IBJ...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Friday I am going to Michigan but after that I am putting my gear away until next ice season.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Packed gear away today.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hate to say it but putting the gear away on Thursday. Getting the boat ready to head out on Saturday. Hopefully mother nature co-operates and keeps the ramps from locking up. I got out twice in December and that was it. Hoping for a better year next year and planning a trip to Devil's Lake so if nothing else hopefully will be able to get out there.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Hate to say it but putting the gear away on Thursday. Getting the boat ready to head out on Saturday. Hopefully mother nature co-operates and keeps the ramps from locking up. I got out twice in December and that was it. Hoping for a better year next year and planning a trip to Devil's Lake so if nothing else hopefully will be able to get out there.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Heading for Houghton. One more shot.


----------



## martman19 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fished Houghton last weekend, walleye bite was slow but managed to pickup 3 also about 25-30 perch 20 panfish and 1 pike 24" and larger between 2 of us lost 4 at the hole and sent 3 back to grow


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I also put my gear up for the year would be a short season after I bought a new shanty


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dang,yeah i put away all my stuff except a rod I'll continue to use for docks,an my ice cleats for fishing snowy rocks/hills...

Icebucketjohn,your a hard water only guy when it comes to fishing? I think I've seen u mention that on here before.
If so enjoy your spring,summer,see you next fall I suppose....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., 99.9% Hardwater guy... Dont own a long rod at all.., only a 5ft break/packable one for backpacking


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We need to bring IBJ over to the dark side... first hit is free! Then your hooked or in rehab. Lake Erie walleye ride ought to do the trick!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Sadly putting mine away today and getting the boat ready............I think I shed a tear


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ice gear is put away and this baby is ready!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha sitting on 18 inches of clear black ice!!








Fat little pumpkinseed fell for it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade fished C-5 at Nimi for the first time this year.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got mine put up also, going to add onto my dock and start getting it ready for the season.... Then mount the rod holders.... add a windlass....
B ust 
O ut 
A nother 
T housand


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Finally put my gear away today. Should have put it up a week ago but couldn't bring myself to. It was a sad ice season. Guess I'll have to settle for boat fishing


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

This is what makes Ohio tough.... I really liked living in northern Michigan. You get all four seasons. Damn near guaranteed. I am servicing all the outboards now and getting ready, but not getting out on the ice kinda leaves a void for the year again.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I went to Turkeyfoot lake yesterday with my buddy to watch the jumpers in the Portage Lakes Polar Bear Club jump in the lake. It was kind of anti climactic though with the bright sun out and temperatures near 70. They raised over $160,000 this time for charity.


----------

